# What are some good JKD youtube channels



## USMCKoontz (Aug 17, 2014)

I am fascinated with JKD and Wing Chun and of course I love youtube, so I am hoping I can find some great youtube channels to subscribe to  really interested in the way they work, and how it looks. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 18, 2014)

USMCKoontz said:


> I am fascinated with JKD and Wing Chun and of course I love youtube, so I am hoping I can find some great youtube channels to subscribe to  really interested in the way they work, and how it looks. Thanks for the help in advance



The only one I have ever seen is Master Wong.

*Clicky*


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> The only one I have ever seen is Master Wong.
> 
> *Clicky*



God no , don't do that to him.
Don't look to this Wong guy as an authority on Wing Chun , maybe JKD but what he does is definitely not Wing Chun.
Doesn't matter how many of his supporters tell you that it is his own interpretation and he has modified it to suit the street , it is not Wing Chun.
Wing Chun has a governing set of principles , of which he flagrantly contradicts most of them.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 18, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> God no , don't do that to him.
> Don't look to this Wong guy as an authority on Wing Chun , maybe JKD but what he does is definitely not Wing Chun.
> Doesn't matter how many of his supporters tell you that it is his own interpretation and he has modified it to suit the street , it is not Wing Chun.
> Wing Chun has a governing set of principles , of which he flagrantly contradicts most of them.



Thanks man, I did hear a rumor on this going through cyber space just was not sure. Tbh with you, I struggle to understand his thick accent, so have just watched the snippets really. 

To the OP, one of my mates is a Wing Chun practitioner and he lent me some DVD's on SNT and what not. I'll get the names for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCamWfjlk9gqBbFOhzYOLKwA


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 26, 2014)

New member here (hello  ).

thought I would add one of many channels I like

https://www.youtube.com/user/EliteAcademyGA


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 27, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> New member here (hello  ).
> 
> thought I would add one of many channels I like
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/EliteAcademyGA



Cool beans


----------

